

Ask HN: How big is your index page? - vaksel

By index page, I mean the first page the user sees when they go to your domain.(duh)<p>If it varies(i.e. you display random user images), give the current size.
======
mbenjaminsmith
39k, compressed - including a jquery and ga.js (jquery from google and ga
locally, ironically). On a reload it's 2k.

------
sjs382
My start up (unannounced) is 68 KB (89 KB uncompressed) My home page is 2 KB
(3 KB uncompressed)

------
coderdude
jquerylist.com, 9.31MB uncompressed

~~~
sailormoon
Geeze, you weren't kidding. 9.05M according to Safari.

------
ScottWhigham
Whew - big... 300k, I think.

~~~
pedalpete
I'm about 300k too, but that includes stuff that the users likely have cached
like facebook connect, jquery served by google. It also includes the ajax
loaded files, so the user gets the page at 60k, but then their is another 240k
to load before it is really usable.

------
ErrantX
errant.me.uk 4.38 kB

------
known
mine is 1.35 KB

